

Show HN: Pagerank free search engine - instanewsco
http://crrnt.is/

======
naveenann
How do you call this as search engine? Since it has a UI similar to previous
Blekko?

~~~
instanewsco
Web Search is back up, after a little 'accident'
[http://beta.crrnt.is/](http://beta.crrnt.is/)

~~~
instanewsco
Here is the event log leading to building of CURRENT -
[https://medium.com/@chandakmayank/forget-drugs-try-
accelerat...](https://medium.com/@chandakmayank/forget-drugs-try-
acceleration-b8186d993de7)

